# how to install



## popking77 (Sep 23, 2011)

how to install call of duty 2 on my pc.

error is default.cfg

CoD2 1.0 build win-x86 Oct 6 2005
----- FS_Startup -----
Current language: english
Current search path:
F:\Games\Call of Duty 2/main
F:\Games\Call of Duty 2/raw
F:\Games\Call of Duty 2/raw_shared
F:\Games\Call of Duty 2/devraw
F:\Games\Call of Duty 2/devraw_shared

File Handles:
----------------------
0 files in iwd files
ERROR: No languages available because no localized assets were found
Error during initialization:
Couldn't load default.cfg. Make sure Call of Duty is run from the correct folder.



how to install pls help me:4-dontkno


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Hello and welcome to TSF!*

Have you tried reinstalling the game? Try copying the contents of the DVD onto the hard drive and installing from there. Make sure the disc isn't scratched or damaged.


----------

